

Show HN: Execute, share, and rate arbitrary JavaScript in-browser - brennana
http://riskyclicks.click/

======
duiker101
I don't know if I really want to open this url at work... is it safe?

~~~
brennana
Some scripts may be NSFW. The site itself is SFW, however.

------
notduncansmith
Is the backend written in Haskell?

